
AI Cannot Be Inventors, US Patent Office Rules - caution
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akw5g4/artificial-intelligence-cannot-be-inventors-us-patent-office-rules
======
HenryKissinger
(Sad R2D2 noises)

~~~
Hesavard
this comment honestly cheered me up

